# Cyclogest........any tips?!



## ca75 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi folks
I'm about 2 start using cyclogest at the weekend as part of treatment 4 FET, ET fri 15th Aug 😁
Anyone any tips on 'inserting'?  Nurse said vaginal or rectal, whatever is most comfortable!
Any advice


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Hun   I've only ever used them at the front ! But they're easy enough, I find it easier to lie down & pop them in as far as they go   Then either stay lying down for 30 mins or at least sit still until its absorbed. Also, you may find it more pleasant to use panty liners  
Good luck
xx


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

Both ways are grim but back gives you less discharge (which is just the waxy stuff the medication is in, not any medication). I inserted it front like it was a tampon and didn't need to lie or sit down for any length of time as your internal walls hold it in place. Round the back it was easier if I was lying down but again you don't need to stay lying down as your babk passage muscles squeeze it in automatically

Neither is glam so try both and see which works for you. X


----------



## ca75 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice ladies. Will try the 'front' first & see how it goes!


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

Definitely get some liners if you are going front door as the wax is really hard to get out of underwear! 

I used back way for 2 days after ET and then front way and found easier lying down and to stay still for about 30 mins after too as previously had one 'pop' back out! I did one once in bed at night and then set alarm for 30 mins earlier in the morning, popped one in and went back to sleep until the alarm went off again. They absorb within 30 mins so anything that comes back out after that is just the waxy stuff that Londonkitty mentioned.

Good luck!
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

My previous clinic's have always said back but this time my new Greek clinic has said front. They said it absorbs better and more directly. Mess wise and ease I actually found back better but just always lay down afterwards and then, the same as the others, use a panty liner as there is residue for some time!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I was told by clinic to stay lying down for 30 mins after insertion esp front way as starts melting and you can loose active drug if you don't. 

That is why I have gone for crinone gel as tho more expensive, you are actually recommended to move around after using them. And with 3 yr old twins and work wonderful as the idea of lying down for 30mins twice daily was, it's not really practical.

using cyclogest back door can help with constipation which can be an issue with them, so something else to weigh up. 

Good luck and hope it's bfp's all round.


----------

